# Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Hallo,
ich suche aus diversen gründen einen 120er Lüfter in blau der keine 25mm sondern 15mm breite hat.
Bis jetzt habe ich leider nichts gefunden.
Hat jemand eine idee oder kennt so einen Lüfter?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

120er Lüfter mit 12mm Bauhöhe wären kein Problem, da gäbe es die Scythe Slipstream Slim Reihe. Das auch noch in Blau isr eher nicht möglich. Von daher ist ein Kompromiss gefragt


----------



## PIXI (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

ich kenne jetzt auch keinen anderen auser ^^ vielleicht noch den hier Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding - Yate Loon D12SL-12C mit Stecker (1350rpm) Slim Version ( 120x120x20mm ) 165892

ist aber 20mm breit

edit: hier noch einer aber diesmal mit einer rahmenbreite von 80mm http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a214843.html


----------



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Die Scythe Slipstream Slim hatte ich auch schon entdeckt, dann wirds halt nix mit einem blauen wenn nicht noch ein wunder passiert...trotzdem Dankeschön euch beiden !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Hatte noch mal eine andere Quelle durchforstet, aber selbst dort gibt es nur den Scythe. Es ist halt ein Nischenprodukt, und dafür lohnt sich kein Modding. Wo soll der genau rein, vielleicht gibt es ja eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Der kommt in ein Silverstone tj10. Habe vor einen single Radi an die Rückseite zu schrauben,da wo normal nur ein 120er Lüfter sitzt. Der Radi hat 30mm, bleiben also noch 15mm bis zum Seitenfenster.
Wäre  schön wenn ich das passend machen könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Also geht es dir nur darum das die Kombi nicht in das Fenster hineinragt?


----------



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

100 Punkte für den Kandidaten !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Wenn man entsprechend begabt wäre könnte man den Scythe zb in Silber lacken und selbst LED´s verbauen? Für die 100 Punkte nehme ich Tor 3 und den Zonk


----------



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Warte doch erst bis das Tor 3 aufgeht, warum gleich den ZONK ?

Also an der Begabung sollte es nicht scheitern. Risiko etwas zu schrotten ist auch sehr gering da Lüfter nicht besonders viel kosten.
Bleibt noch die Frage ob man so einen Lüfter ausernanderbauen kann um es anständig zu machen und ob er nach dem lacken noch so schön rund läuft.
Ist aufjedenfall eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Hab was dazu gefunden -> Klick, notfalls mit dem Member mal kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## Uter (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Ich würd erst die LEDs einbauen und dann nach Bedarf lackieren. Vielleicht reicht dir ja schon der Effekt der LEDs.


----------



## Rocksteak (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Ich habe mal Arctic Cooling F12 Lüfter für den PC meiner Schwester gemoddet, und zwar einfach 3 Löcher in LED-Größe in den Lüfterrahmen gebohrt, im Rahmen innen eine Versenkung zur besseren Verteilung des Lichtes, und anschließend die LEDs von außen nach innen gesteckt, war auch blau und sah sehr schön aus


----------



## Carazza (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Ist alles sehr interessant, vom lacken bis zu Led einbau kommt jetzt alles in frage.
Falls ich einen Slim finde der wenigstens schon eine durchsichtige plexi Optik hat, auch ohne blau, dann würde ein led selbstbau auch ohne lacken reichen.
Ansonsten wird der Synth Slim bestellt, und hoffe eben das er gut aussernandergeht zum lacken.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, denke bekomme das jetzt irgendwie gebacken !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Als Farbe könnte man Flüssigalu nehmen, wird oft im Heizungsbereich verwendet. Es hat einen leichten Chromeffekt. Ich würde aber nur den Rotor lackieren und den Rest in Schwarz lassen. Nur mal so als Anregung. Tja wegen andere Lüfte rsieht es ja düster aus sonst hätte ich vielleicht einen gefunden. Viel spass beim Modden, ansonsten setze dich mit dem TE aus dem Link in Verbindung.


----------



## Rocksteak (22. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Slim Lüfter 120x120x15 blau leuchtend*

Die Rotorblätter mit Schneeweiß zu lackieren würde auch edel aussehen, nach Möglichkeit aber matt, glänzend sieht billig aus.


----------

